# plasterer roofer



## foggy1981 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi i am currently living in the uk and im wanting to move and work in nz does anyone know where to look for work or how to go about this in anyway ?. i have my own plastering roofing and building company here in england but ive always wanted to move to nz i now think the time is right any info would be greatfull thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

foggy1981 said:


> Hi i am currently living in the uk and im wanting to move and work in nz does anyone know where to look for work or how to go about this in anyway ?. i have my own plastering roofing and building company here in england but ive always wanted to move to nz i now think the time is right any info would be greatfull thanks


Hi Foggy

Look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site, Trade Me Jobs - Thousands of New Zealand jobs. Find a job today and YELLOW? New Zealand: Business Search with NZ Maps

Good luck!


----------

